# Vizsla Mix - Up For Adoption



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

I regularly check a local rescue agency's website for new additions and look who I came accross today...

http://joyfulrescues.com/dogs_4_adoption.html
(scroll down to Sonny James)

The site lists him as a Vizsla/Retriever mix, and he really is cute. Not sure if anyone on here is looking to give a good dog a loving home, but this guy will probably go fast! He is 4 years old and weighs 60lbs, gets along good with kids, and other dogs/cats.

Isn't he cute?!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

He looks so sad in the video it breaks your heart.

He must be missing his folks terribly ... poor fella, wish I could take him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a sweet, adorable, sad face Sonny James has! And I'm sure you're right, he must miss his family. Hope he finds a great home... :'(


----------

